

Netflix website and ability to instantly watch movies both unavailable. - ankimal
http://www.netflix.com/

======
mattdeboard
I am sure whatever capacity or technical problems they're experiencing are
being exacerbated by millions and millions of emails from angry assholes
wondering why the hell their $8 a month isn't buying them immediate and
perpetual access to a catalog of human creativity and knowledge that would
have brought even the most advanced intellectual from 1980 to his knees,
weeping tears of joy at the wond'rous advances man has made.

"Surely," he would say between sobs, "surely if man can accomplish this with
something as relatively trivial as movies, a hundred years hence will see us
spreading our race to the stars."

Unfortunately all most people know or give a damn about is that they shove $8
into the magic box on their desk and it shits American Pie movies. Pan-
galactic empire will have to wait, I guess. TV's busted!

~~~
brown9-2
Sorry, what? You don't think customers have a right to be annoyed when the
service they pay for is unavailable?

I'm sure there are a lot of Netflix customers that fall somewhere between the
range of not caring right now and the huge extreme you describe.

Not sure what your point here is.

~~~
mattdeboard
I am saying that I am sure the level of vitriol being directed at Netflix
right now via email or other anonymous/private communications channels is
disproportionate relative to the otherwise high value that is derived from an
$8/mo luxury purchase.

With tongue firmly in cheek I am urging calm in this moment of national
crisis. In other words, it was a joke.

~~~
iamdave
Brevity is the soul of wit.

~~~
mattdeboard
A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush.

------
nopassrecover
Considering this seems to be working at the moment (2 hours later) does this
really qualify as news? Sure, significant downtime might be of interest, but
are we really going to link the URL of every web-service that is down for an
hour or two here or there?

A post about the causes or effects of said outage, or general related social
commentary might be worthy of a HN submission - but to simply throw the URL of
any service showing a 404 for some small amount of time seems a bit pointless
(exceptions perhaps being Google/Facebook being down worldwide for a couple of
hours).

~~~
brndnhy
I suppose this became newsworthy on the heels of such posts as
[http://perfcap.blogspot.com/2011/03/understanding-and-
using-...](http://perfcap.blogspot.com/2011/03/understanding-and-using-amazon-
ebs.html) and much corporate blogging over the past few months about their
migration to AWS.

~~~
nopassrecover
I guess my point is, a post highlighting this relevance as your comment did
makes it newsworthy, whereas "look some site is down" is mostly context-less
for a lot of us.

------
JeremyHerrman
The chaos monkey strikes again!

[http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/12/chaos-monkey-
how-n...](http://www.readwriteweb.com/cloud/2010/12/chaos-monkey-how-netflix-
uses.php)

~~~
rdtsc
Dang! Beat me to it.

It's evolving, adapting and spawning other chaos monkeys.

------
jusob
My daughter is streaming Netflix through our Blu-Ray player just fine ...

~~~
Shamiq
Works from the iPad too.

------
yoda_sl
I wonder if Netflix folks will follow up with a new blog post explaining what
happened. Was the problem with a new code released to production or was it an
AWS/infrastructure outside their control.

------
famousactress
Updates apparently coming via their facebook page:
[http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=6275848869&topic=1...](http://www.facebook.com/topic.php?uid=6275848869&topic=16956)

[Edit]... course, not super complete ones..

 _We are aware that some customers may have trouble logging in to the website
or streaming to their Television. We're working on getting this fixed as
quickly as we can. Thank you everyone for your patience!_

------
padobson
10:41 EDT and it's not working on my PS3. I'd love to know what the real
problem is, because I've been building everything on AWS as of late.

------
Hominem
Can't stream here. Oh well I'll just go old school and watch one of the shows
clogging up my DVR. Don't sweat it Netflixers

------
kldavis4
Been down since at least 7pm eastern time.

~~~
chime
I checked Twitter for 'netflix down' at 6.30pm EDT after restarting my home
router (thinking it could be DNS/routing issues). It has been down since.

------
madmaze
hmm I wonder if they ran into issues with ISPs

------
barista
Or is this AWS again? I know they run a lot of infrastructure from AWS.

~~~
res0nat0r
I don't see any AWS outages today on the dashboard:

<http://status.aws.amazon.com/>

~~~
blhack
That was also all greens a couple of days ago when reddit was down.

------
rorrr
Amazon cloud raining again?

